# Shell vs Wyndham



## Jjld2010 (Aug 7, 2015)

I've been offered both properties from a close family friend following the death of her husband. I'm new to time sharing and have been roaming the site so thought I'd ask for your assistance on whether to buy and if so which property/ company is best.  Details are as follows:

1) Kauai Coast Resort at Beachboy
- $5,000
- 6,750 points. She described as a 2 bedroom oceanfront property 
- Shell resorts
- she banked this years points so I'll have those to use as well.
- MF $1600

2) Dolphin Cove in Anaheim, CA
-$2,000
- 175,000 points. 3 bedroom. (2 bedroom and 1 bedroom with joining door)
- Wyndham 
- She has not used this year points either
- MF $980

I live in the Phoenix area so it's easy for us to get to CA but we would like travel to as many places as possible. Do any of these offer discount cash reservations for last minute travel? Your assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 7, 2015)

Fortunately for you is a family friend, not a family member. You don't have to take either deed.

Shell points can be had for FREE; Wyndham points based on ARP and MF costs are either FREE or somewhat over FREE . It looks like she wants $5000 for Shell Hawaii club points and $2000 for the Wyndham points.

The Wyndham points have a good ratio of points to MF expense. I am NOT familiar with what the Shell Hawaii Club is as I own California Club ... (MFs determination and advanced reservation booking window).

Both will hit you for closing costs (Hawaii might be MORE expensive) and recording fee plus the $299 transfer fee as they BOTH are under the SAME BIG CORPORATE entity.


----------



## raygo123 (Aug 7, 2015)

Did Wyndham buy shell?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 7, 2015)

Yes ... Wyndham Corp brought Shell Vacation Club. Wyndham Corp owns Wyndham Vacation, Worldmark and Shell Vacation Club. The 3 timeshare groups are run separately with "some" direct buyer having VERY limited access to some of the other clubs inventory.

I have owned Wyndham Vacation Club for several years; brought some Shell Vacation Club points to get access to the Southwest Shell Resorts. I can also book (and have) into a Shell resort using my Wyndham Vacation Club points. Nothing like confusing the Shell resort's front desk .. having 2 reservations under both my Shell points and 1 reservation under my Wyndham points and STILL ducking the hangtag staff.


----------



## raygo123 (Aug 7, 2015)

So buy the cheaper one yes??

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jjld2010 (Aug 7, 2015)

Are you able to use Shell points to book Wyndham in any situation or only if you buy direct? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jjld2010 (Aug 7, 2015)

I was thinking to buy the cheaper initially. After looking around for similar properties on the resell market, I find the Hawaii property is very limited. No resell found on here and maybe 2 others on broker sites. So I thought I'd ask on here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raygo123 (Aug 7, 2015)

174000 points is a cut above old inventory of154000 I would go Wyndham and see if you can transfer point somehow as not to be treated like resale

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 7, 2015)

Can you exchange between & within all three (3) programs Wyndham, Shell & Worldmark,


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 7, 2015)

pedro47 said:


> Can you exchange between & within all three (3) programs Wyndham, Shell & Worldmark,



not with resale points


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 7, 2015)

Jjld2010 said:


> I've been offered both properties from a close family friend following the death of her husband. I'm new to time sharing and have been roaming the site so thought I'd ask for your assistance on whether to buy and if so which property/ company is best.  Details are as follows:
> 
> 1) Kauai Coast Resort at Beachboy
> - $5,000
> ...



She wants at or above market value for both these contracts.  You can pick up Shell points free.  The Wyndham might go $1,500-$2,000 if she pays the closing and transfer fee.

Timesharenation has 4,550 Shell hawaii it's giving away, no closing costs.  Shell pops up all the time, free, for Cal, Ariz and hawaii clubs.


----------



## ginminnesota (Aug 7, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> Yes ... Wyndham Corp brought Shell Vacation Club. Wyndham Corp owns Wyndham Vacation, Worldmark and Shell Vacation Club. The 3 timeshare groups are run separately with "some" direct buyer having VERY limited access to some of the other clubs inventory.
> 
> I have owned Wyndham Vacation Club for several years; brought some Shell Vacation Club points to get access to the Southwest Shell Resorts. I can also book (and have) into a Shell resort using my Wyndham Vacation Club points. Nothing like confusing the Shell resort's front desk .. having 2 reservations under both my Shell points and 1 reservation under my Wyndham points and STILL ducking the hangtag staff.




Linda,
Can you please explain how you were able to book with Shell using Wyndham points.  This was the issue that I was trying to resolve.....if I was able to book Wyndham with my Shell points....it would have been a great deal.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 7, 2015)

Jjld2010 said:


> I was thinking to buy the cheaper initially. After looking around for similar properties on the resell market, I find the Hawaii property is very limited. No resell found on here and maybe 2 others on broker sites. So I thought I'd ask on here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Don't look for Beachboy.

Look for "Shell Points Hawaii"  Or just "Shell Points" and see what's being given away in the various clubs.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 7, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> Yes ... Wyndham Corp brought Shell Vacation Club. Wyndham Corp owns Wyndham Vacation, Worldmark and Shell Vacation Club. The 3 timeshare groups are run separately with "some" direct buyer having VERY limited access to some of the other clubs inventory.
> 
> I have owned Wyndham Vacation Club for several years; brought some Shell Vacation Club points to get access to the Southwest Shell Resorts. I can also book (and have) into a Shell resort using my Wyndham Vacation Club points. Nothing like confusing the Shell resort's front desk .. having 2 reservations under both my Shell points and 1 reservation under my Wyndham points and STILL ducking the hangtag staff.



May I ask how you booked Shell with Wyndham points?  Was it an "affiliate room" Wyndham holds in the Shell resort?


----------



## Jjld2010 (Aug 7, 2015)

I was under the impression the property location mattered. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 7, 2015)

Just got back on computer. 

I got on the Wyndham web site and selected the Shell resort name from the pull down menu where I make a regular Wyndham points reservation and selected the week I wanted using my Wyndham points.

No additional fees .. got a Wyndham reservation number ... just like any old Wyndham points reservation.

Okay, I did see the thread here on TUG saying some Shell locations had become available.

AND  ... just in the last day or so, another Tugger posted ... Inventory is STILL only going one way ... Shell units to Wyndham points booking. 

And my other 2 reserved units were using my Shell points.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 7, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> Just got back on computer.
> 
> I got on the Wyndham web site and selected the Shell resort name from the pull down menu where I make a regular Wyndham points reservation and selected the week I wanted using my Wyndham points.
> 
> ...



So this has to be Shell intervals that CWP owns.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 7, 2015)

Jjld2010 said:


> I was under the impression the property location mattered. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Region matters.

If you buy into SVC, you buy into a pool of intervals all over that region.  You have ARP at any resort in your region, and standard booking window in other regions.

If you find a Shell resort on ebay, it's deeded, not Club.


----------



## presley (Aug 8, 2015)

Don't buy either, unless you have been itching to get one of those timeshares. 

Shell, you can buy on Ebay or $1. in any size account in any club. They will usually charge you for unused points (you'll be expected to pay the unused MF fees back). If you buy Kaui that comes with points, you'll have a 12 month booking window at any Hawaii Shell resort. That would be nice if you plan to visit Hawaii every year.

Dolphin's Cove is also frequently sold for $1. - $100. I haven't seen a 3bedroom, but one and 2 bedrooms often. I also haven't seen it sold as Wyndham points. So, perhaps those sell at higher amounts.

As a resale buyer, you won't have whatever benefits the current owner has. You'll want to fully understand the system and what you actually get before you buy anything because you will be stuck with it for a long time.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 8, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> So this has to be Shell intervals that CWP owns.



Wyndham corporate may be paying the MFs on unsold Shell points --- sending the units/weeks over to Wyndham Points to CWP/CWA members. 

I was using my regular online Wyndham booking and using the pull down menu off the booking engine  ... no Club Pass $99 fee; regular Wyndham reservation number and on my member number's list of reservation.

And as the brains of Wyndham figure out a way to get MORE fees ($$$) ... it could all or HAS already changed.

All I know is I have 3 reservations at a Shell resort last Spring .. one unit via Wyndham points reservation and 2 units via using my Shell points.


----------



## uscav8r (Aug 8, 2015)

Jjld2010 said:


> I was thinking to buy the cheaper initially.  After looking around for similar properties on the resell market, I find  the Hawaii property is very limited. No resell found on here and maybe 2  others on broker sites. So I thought I'd ask on here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Club Wyndham owners have limited access to only a few Shell resorts. For  instance, no Shell Hawaii resorts can be booked, and only Vino Bello  and Peacock Suites out of all the California resorts can be booked. You'd have access to most Arizona resorts, though.


ginminnesota said:


> Linda,
> Can you please explain how you were able to book with Shell using Wyndham points.  This was the issue that I was trying to resolve.....if I was able to book Wyndham with my Shell points....it would have been a great deal.


"A great deal" is a matter of perspective. In general, Shell maintenance fees are much more expensive than those in Club Wyndham, so you would essentially be overpaying for a Wyndham unit if you use your Shell points. If you want to go to Wyndham, rent from a Wyndham owner, and save your Shell points for Shell resorts (or II exchanges).


----------



## jraymond (Aug 10, 2015)

Wyndham has many more locations than Shell. Either of these are available for much less than the offer you are being given. Look at the resorts each system has to offer and decide what fits you best. You will really help this relative if you offer to take either for free and pay the transfer fee.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 11, 2015)

There are very few shell resorts in areas which do not also have a wyndham resort. ( ie whistler BC  and Napa )

So for most people it makes more sense to own Wyndham resorts and not Shell.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 11, 2015)

To the Original Poster of this thread ....

BOTH ownerships the family friend is offering YOU are over priced. Esp if she wants YOU to pay the transfer fees and closing costs. That is WHAT I meant when I wrote .... "good thing she is a family friend" as you should TAKE NEITHER ownerships (esp for her prices) ... FREE and with her paying the closing costs ---- maybe the Wyndham points.


----------



## Jjld2010 (Aug 11, 2015)

Thank you all for your help. I am going to present an offer to her and hope she takes it. I'm almost positive she will. With a family of 4 the idea of a timeshare is very appealing to us. We have the means to travel so we are hoping to get some good use. 

Out of curiosity, why are shell points being given away while others are not?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 11, 2015)

Shell is a smaller system of resorts ... I own and like the resorts, but the US population (and the older population) is MORE on the East Coast and center of US. Timeshares started on the East Coast --- Shawnee is RCI0001 resort. 

Wyndham is LARGER and been around longer. Their old resorts which are cheap to use points to book ... newer resorts cost WAY more points.


----------



## Beefnot (Aug 11, 2015)

Jjld2010 said:


> Thank you all for your help. I am going to present an offer to her and hope she takes it. I'm almost positive she will. With a family of 4 the idea of a timeshare is very appealing to us. We have the means to travel so we are hoping to get some good use.
> 
> Out of curiosity, why are shell points being given away while others are not?


 
Any offer you make her for the Shell points which doesn't involve you keeping your wallet in your pocket and her paying for the transfer costs would be, shall we say, a "philanthropic offer".

I don't know why they have zero value, but they do.  Maybe the limited locations, I dunno.  I own a boatload of points that I have not paid a penny for.


----------



## Beefnot (Aug 11, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> Region matters.
> 
> If you buy into SVC, you buy into a pool of intervals all over that region. You have ARP at any resort in your region, and standard booking window in other regions.
> 
> If you find a Shell resort on ebay, it's deeded, not Club.


 
Clarification: If you find a Shell resort on ebay that has no points attached, it's deeded, not Club.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 11, 2015)

Shell fees are very high.  The more you own, the cheaper they are, so we own 25,300 annual points.  I still dislike paying those fees, which are over 20 cents each.  That's over $5,000 in MF's, if you do the math.  

Shell had an advantage because of II.  Now II is going by the wayside for RCI.  I will never be happy with RCI has my exchange company because I already use it with RCI Points and Wyndham Points.  I don't want it for Shell.  

II is just the better exchange company.  Sorry RCI.

Wyndham points are a dime a dozen too.  I wouldn't take either one.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 11, 2015)

Beefnot said:


> Clarification: If you find a Shell resort on ebay that has no points attached, it's deeded, not Club.



Yes, that's what I meant.  Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 12, 2015)

laurie2 said:


> Wow there are a lot of confusing rules to owning a timeshare. Has anyone looked at alternatives?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Alternatives are actively preached here.  Rent from timeshare owners, use conventional hotels, buy a minimal contract resale to get your name on the exchange systems so you can rent from them on the cheap in the off-season.  Timeshare isn't for everyone, and I think that if you don't have the patience or drive to learn all the intricacies of how to maximize your timeshare investment, you are throwing money away.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 12, 2015)

laurie2 said:


> Thanks what's a 'minimal contract resale'?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Something like Grandview@LV with RCI Points in Vegas, has really low MF and gets you into the RCI exchange (you have to pay the RCI membership fees) and  they are sold fairly cheap.  Without RCI points attached, Grandview@LV and many other weeks contracts are also given away free.  Watch out for the MF, find the lowest you can, if the goal is to get on the exchange for last minute and other rental opportunities.

There are free intervals given away that are registered to Interval International that allow you to have an II account, as well.

I've heard you can pay for membership with SFX without having a trader, and take advantage of their rental specials.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 12, 2015)

laurie2 said:


> Thanks for the info. I'd like to have a bunch of weeks per year.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



So let's back up a couple steps.  You could get several weeks for year, free or at little cost via resale.  BUT you are committing yourself to maintenance fees and potential special assessments for life or until you pay to get rid of them as someone else paid to give you a free one, or you sell it at a loss like your seller did.

You can own timeshare and have several weeks a year without committing yourself to several weeks a year.  That's what learning the systems is all about, and most experienced people here advise that you rent first and learn the systems before committing yourself to contracts, especially multiple ones.


----------

